# Nicolai Ufo DS,    m. Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze



## Levelboss (30. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140316334531


----------



## Deleted 188746 (24. September 2011)

Steht der Rahmen noch zum verk. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

